# Club Wyndham Discovery VIP



## eimen231

Me and my wife attended a Wyndham sales presentation in Myrtle Beach, SC on July 12th. We listened to the salesperson as he explained the Wyndham points and the flexibility in comparison to fixed week system. We even went with him on the tour of Towers on the Grove resort. At the end we decided to not purchase because of the long term commitment on maintenance fees and unpleasant experiences of people on this forum of buying direct from the developer.  The salesperson then passed us on the person who supposed to do interview for those customers who declined.  During the interview, he presented us an offer to try Wyndham by buying 308k points for $2,500 plus other fees of about $250.  The offer also will freeze the price of the offer price to us on that day (84k pts for $12,900). He called this program as Club Wyndham Discovery VIP, which basically will allow us to try Wyndham for 1 year by using our 308k in MB properties or other Wyndham resorts. We cannot exchange to non-Wyndham RCI resorts.  Before use end date, we can decide to own a timeshare paying the freeze price and get credited for the amount we paid for 308k pts.  So if we decide to buy 84k pts, we will only have to pay the $10,400  (ie $12,900 less $2,500 for 308k pts).  After doing some reading on this forum, I feel that I can use my $2500 to buy from resale market for more than 84k pts.  The contract says I have 7 days to cancel and that would be Monday, July 18th.

Does anyone have tried Club Wyndham Discovery  VIP points? Any thoughts on this? We are new to timeshare. Bought one at Westgate presentation in FLorida back in April and decided to rescind after 5 days as we would like to understand the points vs fixed/floating week.

Appreciate your help and advice.

Thanks


----------



## massvacationer

You can definitely buy a nice contract on ebay for less than you are paying or the Discovery package.  This would be the better choice, if you are positive that you want to own Wyndham Points.  

However, the Discovery package is not a bad way to try-out Wyndham Points with no commitment ......If you decide you don't want a long-term commitment, you can walk away.

Another way to try out Wyndham is to rent some reservations from a large points owner (see the rentals forum here on TUG)

I have not owned a Discovery package, so hopefully others will chime-in.


----------



## joestein

I just want to point out that you will not be doing much with 84K in the Wyndham system.

There was a time that you could use them to get 3 28K deposits and turn them into 3 2 bedroom weeks, but that time is over.


If you decide to buy, please take a look at the point charts of the places you want to go before buying.

Joe


----------



## vacationhopeful

*RESCIND.*

The Discovery Program is one of the biggest and most successful sales tools that Wyndham uses. First, you have a 1-800 number to the Discovery Desk, where you book your 308K in points hold-back inventory for booked out resorts. They do that so "discovery owners" can go to great places, which would be booked out 10 months prior by real owners. (not available to you within the life of your ownership;lessening the joy of how easy it is to go). Additionally, it sets you up for additional purchases beyond the 84K (as a prior poster noted, not much can be had in with 84K). People like the idea and learn about VIP discounts very fast (but don't learn to play 13-10 months in advance).

The Wyndham sales program is one of STEP purchases. Buy the 84K, sell you more (say another 84K), get you up to 308K (VIP), followed by another 308K to VIP Gold. If you listen to sales, whatever point total you have - you are just short of "Happy Family Life", you just need more points which they are happy to sell you!

For $2750 - you can buy a lot of points. You could also "try the resorts out" *(RENT)* with 4+ weeks of vacations before your commitment to buying anything. Actually, rent 2 times and then buy - it is possible for that total sum of $$$.

Rescind! Learn more. Spend less. Buy better.

And Welcome to TUG!


----------



## joestein

Just remember that 1 year of maintenance on 308K pts would be around $1500-$1750, so for that extra money, it is a good try out no future obligation.

Just be aware that using your Wyndham points requires PLANNING.  I would say you should finalize your plans around a year out so that you can book at 10 month point.

Best of luck.

Joe


----------



## bnoble

As others have mentioned, the Discovery program is not a bad way to try out the Wyndham system.  If you decide you like it, do consider a purchase, but a *resale* one.  There just are not any circumstances in which a developer purchase makes sense given the current valuations in the secondary market.


----------



## eimen231

Many thanks to all for your info and suggestions, it's much appreciated. This is a great forum.  
I will cancel the purchase of the discovery package today before I run out of time. I am still learning more about Wyndham TS and will continue to post questions I may have here.


----------



## Tedpilot

I believe it is a tad of a sham.  You'll get unrealistically nice treatment at very high "rental" rates.  I came across this as well when discussing a purchase w/ a Wyndham salesman I said the VIP stuff sounds good.  So long as all of the parameters of the VIP status would be included as part of the deed I would purchase promptly.  It was silence for a minute...  He then mumbled that maybe I should try it first and then commit later.  I asked if the cost freeze and vernacular to include the VIP stuff would be in the deed later when I purchased.  Another pause...at which time he said that I should just buy as many points as I wanted on the resale market and probably not take the discovery package.  I haven't received a call back 

Now, I was educated because of you Tuggers before I had these conversations.  I wanted to find out more but I also knew the threshold was what they would include on a deed.  The answer there is simple...they'll do nothing other than a basic deed...no attachments that will protect any promises that you'll want to use later.  

Rent or buy resale...it's that simple.  There may be a day down the road when these cheap resales become the buy of the century.  If and until then, let the uninformed pay the brunt of the costs to build new resorts that we all can use.


----------



## Princible of the Matter

*Club Wyndham Discovery Scam*

Please understand that we were “asked” to see and stay at the Wyndham Grand Resort at Bonnet Creek, after booking a “regular stay” at our much loved Wyndham Hotel.  The reservationist asked if we would like to stay at the Wyndham Grand Resort at Bonnet Creek some time and see the vacation property, and that we had a year to book the stay.  She also said that we would take a guided “mandatory” tour, but in return, we would get $150 back for our time.

WELL…we booked the hotel and stayed over a weekend to celebrate our daughter’s birthday.  Our tour date was set for Father’s Day, but we went anyway.  After the so-called 2 hour tour, that took 3 and a ½ hours and an unprofessional T.O., named Christian, we tried to leave.  But then we were sent to a room where we were offered a vacation/hotel point package.  This seemed attractive to our travel needs so we booked and signed for it, because we, before this, liked Wyndham Hotels.  We were “told” that we could immediately start booking the vacation, but after reading the fine print, this is not true.  But rather after $900 was into the account.  Also, we were told it would be deducted out of our back as a monthly fee, but again they sneakily added a finance rate etc. They also said we can do 2 night stays, but the contract says 3-4! We were also told that additional points could be purchased at 1 penny per point, but its $10.00 per 1,000 points!!  Then they said we could send family members to the hotel at no additional cost, but the contract says it’s $150.00 to do so! The representative looked us in the eyes and said that we could start booking stays ASAP and that the total cost was $1,295.  Since the process was taking so long, and we had our kids, I believe that we were taken advantage of.  They knew my husband was tired, hungry, and most importantly was interested at the time- because the manager “yessed” him to no end.  There was NEVER a mention of financing at all!  We spent a total of 5 hours there and it ruined our kid’s day.
We are Wyndham reward members and we are terribly saddened by such a shiesty transaction. We will be taking our business elsewhere, and have already cancelled our 2 visits that we were due to stay at a Wyndham.  It is a shame that the organization could care less about steadfast customers and can do such improper business to a family, just to make a dollar.  We tried to contact the sales rep for this package, and we were given a WRONG #!  
So, we are canceling, and this letter is to inform such as well as to state our refund to be sent to Lyle Hawkins and/or Jennifer Hawkins at the above address.  Please call and send a letter to inform us of the refund.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

That is EXACTLY why states' laws mandate a recission period. I always know that, in case I get bamboozled into purchasing a resort package, I can cancel within 7-10 days and not be "on the hook" for a mortgage.

I sometimes think this is the best way out of a sales meeting: accept their offer (maybe even accept a VIP package), and have the Recission letter in the mail the following day.

TS


----------



## rrlongwell

bnoble said:


> As others have mentioned, the Discovery program is not a bad way to try out the Wyndham system.  If you decide you like it, do consider a purchase, but a *resale* one.  There just are not any circumstances in which a developer purchase makes sense given the current valuations in the secondary market.



It is my understanding, from Corporate Wyndham, that the Discovery Vacation Plan availability is limited to only some of the resorts.  Given this and the 10 dollar per thousand Discovery rate that comes up from time to time, it would might be better to explore the full range of availablity through a Wyndham Platium Member who might go $7 or $8 dollars per thousand points.


----------



## Cheryl20772

rrlongwell said:


> It is my understanding, from Corporate Wyndham, that the Discovery Vacation Plan availability is limited to only some of the resorts.


I have the 2008-2010 Discovery Directory and it lists 43 resorts included in the Discovery accessability.  

In the back of the book (page 225) it has a FAQ that says this:



> *Why are there some Wyndham Vacation Resorts owned properties that Discovery Vacations by Wyndham Members cannot travel to?*
> 
> Since your membership is a trial membership program, our goal is that you will purchase a Wyndham Vacation Resorts timeshare interest and join the FairShare Plus program.  The Discovery Vacations by Wyndham resorts available for you to travel to are those that have the resources to further explain the FairShare Plus program and benefits.



Today that would say Club Wyndham Plus instead of FairShare Plus.  I gather from this that the included resorts are those which have sales offices in them.


----------



## rrlongwell

Cheryl20772 said:


> I have the 2008-2010 Discovery Directory and it lists 43 resorts included in the Discovery accessability.  In the back of the book (page 225) it has a FAQ that says this:  Today that would say Club Wyndham Plus instead of FairShare Plus.  I gather from this that the included resorts are those which have sales offices in them.



I think you broke the code.  Cannot sell them if there is no sales staff.


----------



## jjmanthei05

Cheryl20772 said:


> I have the 2008-2010 Discovery Directory and it lists 43 resorts included in the Discovery accessability.
> 
> In the back of the book (page 225) it has a FAQ that says this:
> 
> 
> 
> Today that would say Club Wyndham Plus instead of FairShare Plus.  I gather from this that the included resorts are those which have sales offices in them.



Or it is possible that They only allow for resorts that are managed by Wyndham. This may be less expensive and can try and tailor an experience to help sell a contract. 

Does anyone know if a Discovery package give VIP benefits if you purchase the appropriate amount? It would be interesting to run the math if VIP could be cost effective at only $5/k extra over MF if added to a resale account. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell

jjmanthei05 said:


> Or it is possible that They only allow for resorts that are managed by Wyndham. This may be less expensive and can try and tailor an experience to help sell a contract.
> 
> Does anyone know if a Discovery package give VIP benefits if you purchase the appropriate amount? It would be interesting to run the math if VIP could be cost effective at only $5/k extra over MF if added to a resale account.
> 
> Jason



Someone would have to try and see.  Wyndham Sales pushed the discovery program to me and a supplement to the Platium Ownership at various points in time.  They said they were VIP eligable points.  Corporate Wyndham's position was the a Discovery Package cannot be added to an existing account.  It is a stand alone account.  Sales and Coorporate Wyndham are not on the same page on this.


----------



## Cheryl20772

rrlongwell said:


> Someone would have to try and see.  Wyndham Sales pushed the discovery program to me and a supplement to the Platium Ownership at various points in time.  They said they were VIP eligable points.  Corporate Wyndham's position was the a Discovery Package cannot be added to an existing account.  It is a stand alone account.  Sales and Coorporate Wyndham are not on the same page on this.



The Discovery Package is not combinable with any other contracts owned.

Per the Discovery Directory VIP includes:

Unlimited" reservation transactions
Unlimited housekeeping credits
Early check-in (2 hours before non-VIP)
Exclusive check-in area

In addition, reservations cannot be booked online.

No where in the Discovery Directory does it cover any discussion about discounts.  For purposes of this package, VIP eligible means something else than it does in a regular member account.  If I remember correctly, the only time a discount might be mentioned is when the Discovery package owner calls to make the reservation.  I didn't use any discounts with my points package.

The Wyndham web site seems to be giving 500Errors today; so I can't try and look at my point usage for the trip I made using it; or check the web site for mention of any discounts.


----------



## disneycrazy01

*Wyndham Discovery Program is a sham - get out while you can.*

I was at Star Island last year with a friend who has a timeshare.  She is still paying it off.  I think she is happy with it.  Since she seemed happy with it and my niece and her 2 sons - loved the place I went to a timeshare meeting.  What a sales pitch.  I am so happy that my credit score prevented me from doing something that I would have regreted.

The first salesman was nice and kept on talking about how inexpensive it is to buy a timeshare, how much money we would be saving on vacations, et cetera.  He played into my niece's hands.  She loved the place.  He convinced her that she would have a place to go to every summer when the kids are out of school.  Since he couldn't sell a timeshare to me because of my credit, and I outright told him I couldn't afford the monthly amount I would have to pay -- a single person supporting a family of 4 on one person's salary -- he had someone else come in.

That person just wouldn't take no for an answer.  He kept on and laid on all the lies.  He didn't tell me that I couldn't use a discount that was being offered by Wyndham on a Discovery Package booking of a resort.  I was honest with him and I told him that we go to Florida pretty much every summer for 2 weeks.  I wouldn't pay for airfare to Florida unless it was for a 2-week vacation and the only time I could go for 2 weeks would be in the summer.  I can't believe how he lied.  He told me for 154,000 points I could book a vacation at a Wyndham timeshare for 2 weeks -- in Florida.
He didn't give me the book so I could look at it and see that for 154,000 points during the month of July I was getting a Wyndham Resort for 2 weeks - I don't even think I would get one week.

When I got home from Star Island and I realized what happened -- I really looked at the book he gave me and realized that I wouldn't even get 2 weeks, etc. I tried to cancel, but it was too late.  I was so upset.

I can't believe I fell for it.  I put down a deposit of $200 and for the next 14 months I would have to pay $98.00 per month.  I am still paying it off -- my last payment is in October of 2012.

I have a vacation booked this year for one week in Williamsburg, Virginia in July.  I booked Governor's Green and I'm happy we will have plenty of room - I hope for 4 people.  It's a 2 bedroom.

I am going on this vacation and if they try to get me to go to a Discovery owner's package update, I just might so I can show them and tell them a thing or two.  I'm not a sucker.  Don't try to sell me anything.  If what they offer - ticket-wise or money is worth it -- plus with my 2 1/2 year old nephew screaming all the time, I think they will want me to leave.

For anyone reading this - don't purchase a Discover Package.  The hotels that you can book at are very very limited.  Airports to most of the Wyndham Resorts are over 60 miles away or even more.  If you can't drive it doesn't pay to go to any of them.

I wish I knew about this site before I purchased the Discover Package.  If anyone wants to try Wyndham, rent from an owner.  I wish I would have known that was possible.  Star Island was a very nice resort.  Far from Disney and other parks, but it was very nice and safe.


----------



## am1

Do not go on the tour at the timeshare.  You are just setting yourself up to fall for buying another retail timeshare.


----------



## Cheryl20772

disneycrazy01 said:


> That person just wouldn't take no for an answer.  He kept on and laid on all the lies.  He didn't tell me that I couldn't use a discount that was being offered by Wyndham on a Discovery Package booking of a resort.



Governor's Green is a beautiful resort and you should have plenty of room with a 2 bedroom there.  Be grateful that you only bought a Discovery package and won't have the ongoing obligation of a contract at this time.

If you do decide to attend the "update" at the resort, please ask the sales person why you would ever buy a contract that has such poor resale value?

Before you leave on your vacation, print out some of the Wyndham's advertised on this forum or on eBay for very little money.  Tell him Wyndham does nothing to support the resale value of what they sell and you don't want to end up stuck with something that has no value.

They might try to tell you that what you read on the internet is lies, but it's not lies.  You can see that people buy resale Wyndham points all the time on this forum and use those points (with the exception of VIP) just the same as points purchased directly from Wyndham.

I hope you have a wonderful vacation.  You don't have to attend any meetings with sales there...just refuse to go into their office.  They will want you to sign papers saying that you are refusing the offer to apply the money you spent on the Discovery package toward a retail contract.  You don't have to sign anything.  Just refuse ...if you want to.  It will make them angry, but didn't they make you angry too?


----------



## havaiisteve

*WTH happened?*

My GF and went for our daily walk (Drs orders) today.  We chose to walk downtown Waikiki.  On the way back...psst..."want a free lunch...and an AE debit card for $125?"  Lunch was nice, the pitch sounded good but there was no way I was going to sign up on the spot...so we got the opportunity (lucky us) to try the Discovery Program for only $2600 plus or minus a few bucks.  As we walked back to our car parked at the zoo, I keep thinking...there are no free lunches and while the pitch sounded good...I was uneasy. " What the heck happened?" keep resounding in my skull.  Thanks for all the great insights on this website...the cancellation letter with all promotional material will be in the mail in the morning.  By registered mail, return receipt.


----------



## pacodemountainside

havaiisteve said:


> My GF and went for our daily walk (Drs orders) today.  We chose to walk downtown Waikiki.  On the way back...psst..."want a free lunch...and an AE debit card for $125?"  Lunch was nice, the pitch sounded good but there was no way I was going to sign up on the spot...so we got the opportunity (lucky us) to try the Discovery Program for only $2600 plus or minus a few bucks.  As we walked back to our car parked at the zoo, I keep thinking...there are no free lunches and while the pitch sounded good...I was uneasy. " What the heck happened?" keep resounding in my skull.  Thanks for all the great insights on this website...the cancellation letter with all promotional material will be in the mail in the morning.  By registered mail, return receipt.



Not positive, but vaguely recall  Discovery Packages are not covered by rescission  laws.

If you have a  document so stating great, otherwise think about Plan B.


----------



## Larry 5120

pacodemountainside said:


> Not positive, but vaguely recall  Discovery Packages are not covered by rescission laws.



Just re-opening this thread to confirm that "yes", there is a rescission option for the Discovery Package, at least the one I signed up for in Las Vegas.  Here is the wording...

====================

8. Cancellation. Member may cancel this agreement at any time prior to midnight of the fifth (5th) calendar day after receipt of this fully signed membership agreement.  To cancel, you must notify Wyndham in writing of your intent to cancel and all membership materials must be shipped back in good condition.  Your notice to cancel shall be effective upon the date sent and must be sent to: Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc, Attention: Account Controls and Administration-Recission Department at P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 West Charleston Boulevard, Suite 130, Las Vegas Nevada 89135.  Your down payment will then be promptly refunded. 

=====================

By the way.  I sent in my rescission yesterday.  I'll post how it goes.


----------



## djohn75087

*yes*

I did rescind a discovery package from Myrtle Beach about 3 yrs ago before buying resale. Been loving Wyndham every since.


----------



## HzWanderer

Hi Larry 5120, or anyone else who has details,

I'm in the process of cancelling a Discovery contract we got lured into and I am wondering which of the Membership materials (brochures, contract ??) need to be return to Wyndham?

Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl20772

HzWanderer said:


> Hi Larry 5120, or anyone else who has details,
> 
> I'm in the process of cancelling a Discovery contract we got lured into and I am wondering which of the Membership materials (brochures, contract ??) need to be return to Wyndham?
> 
> Thanks.


You are obligated to follow exactly the rescission instructions that were given to you when you paid and signed the contract.  This could be both a paragraph in the contract and a separate paper that you either signed or initialed. If you have to return anything, it should be stated clearly there with the address to use for this. 

Most important is to make sure everyone who signed the contract signs the rescission letter. Include a copy of the contract you want out of and use US certified mail with a return receipt.


----------

